# Had to rush Pepe to the vet



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Today I was out all morning with my mom, I got her a new doctor and he's actually going to try to treat her for the dementia and a couple other health problems that she has glossed over the last few years. When I got home, Pepe was having a lot of pain in his rear, so I looked and he had an impacted anal gland. He had shown no signs of problems so it was a complete shock. On the way to the vet, it ruptured. My poor baby. He never scooted, but maybe with his bad knee and hip, he was unable to scoop. I didn't notice him licking or anything and he is with me 24/7. I feel so bad. He's now on pain meds and antibiotics and has to wear the cone of shame because with the more comfortable collar, he can still reach his butt. And they had to muzzle him because he growled at the tech. By the time they brought him back, my vet had the muzzle off and he was given her kisses.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Oh poor little one!! Glad he's ok tho!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww poor Pepe! My "future brother in law" has chihuahuas and one of his constantly has anal gland issues. Oddly enough with all the dogs I've taken in, I have yet to have one with AG issues. But to be fair I've also had to be the vet's assistant in holding many, many dogs to have their glands expressed so I think that counts for enough, LOL. A stink that would linger all the way home... ugh. Anyway at least he'll get better from here on out. You could always put a few e-collars on the other dogs too, that way he wont feel left out!! Hehe j/k. I'll be sending tushy-healing vibes Pepe's way!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Poor little guy!!! Sending healing thoughts to little Pepe!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Of all the many, many dogs I have had none had AG problems before. And he's lost a little weight, he's down to 4 pounds 2 oz. The vet thinks he needs a different diet because of this and the fact he is having some allergies and the change to grain free hasn't helped like I hoped. So we will be trying venison and/or rabbit grain free to see if that helps.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww poor little man. Glad he's ok and hopefully some new food will stop any future pains in the butt!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor little guy. I hope he starts feeling better. The cone of shame is never fun.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Aww, poor baby. He looks so pitiful. Sending him get well wishes to feel better quickly.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Poor little pepe


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little Pepe....Iz and Bella send him gentle hugs as they both can empathize with him....hopefully he gets over this quickly and with no more problems...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe!! I will pray he gets better soon. That poor baby with his cone on. 
I seen Amberleah scoot for a sec so i grab her and checked her out she was fine, but will keep watch.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, he's so much better. The cone is no longer needed, he's leaving everything alone. And it's healing very well. Didn't even need any pain meds today. Still will be on antibiotics for while.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Pepe. I have to watch Lulu very carefully with her AG. She never scoots or shows any signs at all of any problems, but before I know it her glands can become infected and she will need an antibiotic and the doctor has to infuse her glands. I don't know how to do it myself, so I take her to the groomer now once a month and I watch the groomer do it so I can be sure everything looks OK. It's much cheaper than taking her to the vet to express, and they go ahead and bathe her.


----------

